
Announcing the Google Patent Purchase Promotion - chkuendig
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2015/04/announcing-patent-purchase-promotion.html
======
elihu
Interesting. I happen to own a patent that I would be interested in licensing
to Google, but I'm not willing to sell it outright, since in that case I
wouldn't be able to use my own technology that I invented.

I wonder if there will be other options besides handing over all rights in
exchange for some amount of money? For instance, I might be okay with selling
my rights if, as a condition of the sale, Google is required to allow the
patented technology to be used in any open-source application.

